# NEW ALAMEIN | Downtown Towers | 250m | 68 fl | 200m x 4 | 56 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't think we have a thread for this one, if there is one please delete this.

From the local forum:

Egypt's Ministry of Housing, Utilities & Urban Communities has launched a project to build five residential towers including a 250-metre-tall iconic tower in New El-Alamein City at a total investment of about 30 billion Egyptian pounds.

The project, which also includes *an artificial lake,* would be located in the downtown area, Minister Assem El Gazzar said during a media tour. *He said construction of the 68-floor iconic tower would be completed in 45 months, while the remaining four towers, each 200 metres tall with 56 floors, would be completed in 39 months.*

































250m tower is called Iconic Tower








































#Alamein Iconic Tower | Mixed Use | Downtown District |...


Egypt's Ministry of Housing, Utilities & Urban Communities has launched a project to build five residential towers including a 250-metre-tall iconic tower in New El-Alamein City at a total investment of about 30 billion Egyptian pounds. The project, which also includes an artificial lake...




www.skyscrapercity.com












#Downtown Towers | Residential Use | 4 Towers | 56fl |...


Egypt's Ministry of Housing, Utilities & Urban Communities has launched a project to build five residential towers including a 250-metre-tall iconic tower in New El-Alamein City at a total investment of about 30 billion Egyptian pounds. The project, which also includes an artificial lake, would...




www.skyscrapercity.com




@Earl_99.99 feel free to update the international section too


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

The project, according to El-Gazzar, involves the construction of five residential towers overlooking an artificial lake and with full services.

One of the towers with a height of 250 meters and 68 floors will be constructed on a total area of 465,000 square meters within 45 months. The other four will be constructed on a total area of 320,000 square meters with a height of 200 meters each with 56 floors. These are scheduled to be implemented within a period of 39 months.

El-Gazzar said that the Downtown Towers are being constructed similarly to those of the Central Business District of the new administrative capital, with self-financing from the New Urban Communities Authority.

China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) is the project’s main contractor."

Downtown towers project implementation in New Alamein City, Egypt, begins


----------

